# Help me



## rosysmith4 (Sep 28, 2010)

hello
I would like to put some more tiny deep sea fish in my aquarium. so can you suggest me some small deep sea fishes name who are nice to live in aquarium.
the size of my aquarium is 25 gallon. tell me beautiful tiny fish names.
Thanks & Regards 
Rosy


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't believe that deep sea fish can live in the aquarium. I don't know if this is 100% true but thats what i've heard


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sea fish, as in salt water fish? This forum is for freshwater my dear. There are other forums on the same site for salt water.


----------

